# On being an apprentice?



## tubanonymous (Jun 17, 2016)

I'm currently (very very) early on in an apprenticeship. Really enjoying it so far. I am at a non-union residential gig. What I wanted to ask is this. Assuming I complete my apprenticeship, is it looked down upon to leave that company to join a union? Eventually, I'd really like to do commercial work on skyscrapers and things like that, and from what I understand, those are union jobs.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome aboard first of all! Secondly, no one should hold anything against you for doing the right thing in the lines of what is best to support your family. Improving your position and or knowledge is one of those things.


----------



## MikeFL (Apr 16, 2016)

But never let your present boss know you have intentions of moving along.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

tubanonymous said:


> I'm currently (very very) early on in an apprenticeship. Really enjoying it so far. I am at a non-union residential gig. What I wanted to ask is this. Assuming I complete my apprenticeship, is it looked down upon to leave that company to join a union? Eventually, I'd really like to do commercial work on skyscrapers and things like that, and from what I understand, those are union jobs.


Its rare to serve a non-union apprenticeship then get into the union.
In most cases union electricians served union apprenticeships.
So, if you intend to join the union, you might be better served if you applied for the union apprenticeship program.
Keep your current job until you get the opportunity to become a member of the union.
Also its rare to see union electricians doing residential work. I should say I have yet to meet one.
Good Luck no matter your choice.


----------



## danhasenauer (Jun 10, 2009)

Being able to do resi work is a good skill set to have, you can always pick up word-of-mouth side work, but you will will not be doing any of that on the job as a Union Electrician. You should look into the IBEW Apprenticeship program in your area.


----------



## tubanonymous (Jun 17, 2016)

Thank you guys for the responses 

So from what Im understanding, the work Im doing right now wont necessarily help me apply to a union. So that means if I reached "journeyman" as a non union electrician, I would still have to start as an apprentice in the union? Sorry if this is a newbie question, I like to stay focused at work so I usually only bother the other guys if I have a specific question about the task at hand

This is not necessarily a huge set back for me. For one, Im the type of person who really wants to learn every aspect of my job (*electricity and electrical work* interest me more than just *being an electrician*). Im speaking from ignorance, but Im sure there are times when residential knowledge becomes useful to a commercial electrician. Second, the unions Id be applying to are huge (chicago) and probably have thousands of applicants. Im sure experience does not hurt?


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

tubanonymous said:


> Thank you guys for the responses
> 
> So from what Im understanding, the work Im doing right now wont necessarily help me apply to a union. So that means if I reached "journeyman" as a non union electrician, I would still have to start as an apprentice in the union? Sorry if this is a newbie question, I like to stay focused at work so I usually only bother the other guys if I have a specific question about the task at hand
> 
> This is not necessarily a huge set back for me. For one, Im the type of person who really wants to learn every aspect of my job (*electricity and electrical work* interest me more than just *being an electrician*). Im speaking from ignorance, but Im sure there are times when residential knowledge becomes useful to a commercial electrician. Second, the unions Id be applying to are huge (chicago) and probably have thousands of applicants. Im sure experience does not hurt?


It might help you. I have not worked for the union in many years.
But I do remember being told as a traveler from the RR local that if I had my license, there were several guys that would stand for me.
Meaning we worked together and they liked me and they liked my work and wanted me to get into that local.
This was back in the 80's. If I had a license back then, I might have retired from that local. 
I hear of guys getting some credit for time served outside of the local/union.
I have also heard guys say they must start all over again.
So, someone with relevant and present knowledge of how this works could help you more than I can.

I can tell you that an 2nd year apprentice electrician in most states, makes more money by the hour, than most journeymen here in SC.
Top pay around here for journeyman is less than $20 an hour and more close to $15 an hour.

Note: There are some excellent paying jobs here. BMW would most likely top the list. They are also non-union.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

John Valdes said:


> Its rare to serve a non-union apprenticeship then get into the union.
> In most cases union electricians served union apprenticeships.
> So, if you intend to join the union, you might be better served if you applied for the union apprenticeship program.
> Keep your current job until you get the opportunity to become a member of the union.
> ...


one thing i would recommend though is to document the hours as apprentice and have your boss sign them!

documented time served may be fostered in by a union if the apprenticeship has been served under a qualified master providing that he has the proper credentials


----------



## tubanonymous (Jun 17, 2016)

gnuuser said:


> one thing i would recommend though is to document the hours as apprentice and have your boss sign them!
> 
> documented time served may be fostered in by a union if the apprenticeship has been served under a qualified master providing that he has the proper credentials


Hmmmmm.......

My foreman is a master who left the union...


----------



## Bad Electrician (May 20, 2014)

Where is the Tuba from?????

Location, location, location...........


----------



## tubanonymous (Jun 17, 2016)

Bad Electrician said:


> Where is the Tuba from?????
> 
> Location, location, location...........


Germany


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

tubanonymous said:


> Thank you guys for the responses
> 
> So from what Im understanding, the work Im doing right now wont necessarily help me apply to a union. So that means if I reached "journeyman" as a non union electrician, I would still have to start as an apprentice in the union? Sorry if this is a newbie question, I like to stay focused at work so I usually only bother the other guys if I have a specific question about the task at hand
> 
> This is not necessarily a huge set back for me. For one, Im the type of person who really wants to learn every aspect of my job (*electricity and electrical work* interest me more than just *being an electrician*). Im speaking from ignorance, but Im sure there are times when residential knowledge becomes useful to a commercial electrician. Second, the unions Id be applying to are huge (chicago) and probably have thousands of applicants. Im sure experience does not hurt?


More often than not there are ways to test up upon entry into the Union. Especially if you are coming in with a small shop.


----------



## Ryancb596 (Jul 12, 2011)

The union would most likely try to get you on as a CE/CW. There is nothing wrong with that, but apply for the apprenticeship anyway. Its a better path to jw status. Its a good career choice, our total wage package is $52 an hour in WV. Good Luck!


----------

